# Photo comp



## kiska95 (Dec 18, 2015)

mighty big thanks to Wade et sal for the wonderful cornecopia of gifts for my first in the photo comp!
I know that Wade made a huge effort to put the prize together at his own expense so massive thanks again













image.jpg



__ kiska95
__ Dec 18, 2015


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes, thanks Wade for putting the comp together.


----------



## kiska95 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes  wade is a leg end!!!!!!
Bout time you ( Wade) you started to do teach ins for a fee your knowledge is better than these comp wannabees.
I would gladly pay for your in sight !!! Sign me up for 2016 for the wonder wade class!!!!!


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 19, 2015)

Just attend the 2016 Meet, and you get it Free!!!


----------



## wade (Dec 20, 2015)

What do you mean Steve? I am selling tickets for the Master Classes already


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 20, 2015)

Got to raise some funds some how!


----------

